# US address for family in India?



## crackiswhack (Feb 6, 2014)

My parents and siblings have been living in India for a few years and previously used my address as a permanent address. We are moving here in the US, and I am wondering if them using my address is still the best way.

We had issues with some important things not being delivered to their address in India. No surprise there. We don't want to use the India address for anything important in the future.

Is it okay to list official permanent address as India and use PO Box in US as mailing address for important things? Or do you suggest they continue to use our new US home address as the permanent address?

Thank you.


----------

